# A wasted season?



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

IMO if Love ends up going to the Cavs they easily become the favorites to win it all. And there's nothing to watching a season already knowing who's going to the finals. Like I said, JMO.

LeBron James
Kyrie Irving = a younger better & healthier verson of Dwayne Wade.
Kevin Love = *MUCH* better then Chris Bosh


In other news Paul Pierce signed a 2 year $11M contract with the Washington Wizards.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm not quite sure if you mean the past season or the one coming up, but I don't think either has been/will be wasted. Ainge actually went through a very accelerated asset accumulation mode - including the James Young selection, he's acquired 5 future first-round picks in the last year alone, plus a pick swap with Brooklyn and two Philladelphia second-rounders likely to be in the low-to-mid 30s. It'd be fantastic if Ainge could spin all that into an immediate turnaround by landing Love and some other veterans to make sense of the roster around him, but sometimes things don't work that way. Even back in 2007 when he landed Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett there was several years' process of getting some extra picks and developing some prospects before he was able to cash them all in. 

The big question is, if Ainge _can't_ land an all-star or two over the next several months, what can he get back for Rondo given the limited number of teams in the point-guard market and Rondo's impending free agency.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Celtics were never going to compete anyway. 

This year is all about watching Smart, Young and others grow. 

You really need to flip Rondo into some youth/picks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Porn Player said:


> You really need to flip Rondo into some youth/picks.


It's actually getting to the point where Boston may have enough picks that they don't need to prioritize them anymore - they're already going to have four total picks each of the next two years. I'm leaning more in the direction that they should maybe just go out and get a center who's ready to play with this squad right now. Greg Monroe could fit that bill, if Detroit was interested, as could Roy Hibbert if you found a workable trade. Now, if someone steps up with a great package of picks and young guys I'm obviously not saying no, but it'd actually be handier if the picks were far off in the future so that they were more long-term trade assets than looming roster commitments.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bogg said:


> It's actually getting to the point where Boston may have enough picks that they don't need to prioritize them anymore - they're already going to have four total picks each of the next two years. I'm leaning more in the direction that they should maybe just go out and get a center who's ready to play with this squad right now. Greg Monroe could fit that bill, if Detroit was interested, as could Roy Hibbert if you found a workable trade. Now, if someone steps up with a great package of picks and young guys I'm obviously not saying no, but it'd actually be handier if the picks were far off in the future so that they were more long-term trade assets than looming roster commitments.


So keep Rondo and try to win now?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Porn Player said:


> So keep Rondo and try to win now?


What I'm actually saying is that if possible they may want to look at trading Rondo for another guy who could step in and contribute right away while fitting better on the roster. Greg Monroe signed-and-traded on a four-year deal could lock down the center position for the next several seasons and make things generally easier for the young guys. Same with Hibbert, or you could even throw Al Horford into the conversation if you found something workable.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bogg said:


> What I'm actually saying is that if possible they may want to look at trading Rondo for another guy who could step in and contribute right away while fitting better on the roster. Greg Monroe signed-and-traded on a four-year deal could lock down the center position for the next several seasons and make things generally easier for the young guys. Same with Hibbert, or you could even throw Al Horford into the conversation if you found something workable.


Monroe should be an easier get than using Rondo. 

The Hawks have a nice PG core, doubt they make a play for another. Hibbert is perhaps gettable after last year, would be exciting to see Rondo in Indiana.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Porn Player said:


> Monroe should be an easier get than using Rondo.


The problem is that Monroe doesn't move the needle for Rondo at all, meaning that Boston would need to outbid everyone else next summer, making them the Rondo/Monroe/Green Celtics who really aren't going anywhere anytime soon. By contrast cashing in Rondo allows them to spend a year with Smart and Monroe, collect another high lottery pick, and have space for a max signing next summer.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> What I'm actually saying is that if possible they may want to look at trading Rondo for another guy who could step in and contribute right away while fitting better on the roster. Greg Monroe signed-and-traded on a four-year deal could lock down the center position for the next several seasons and make things generally easier for the young guys. Same with Hibbert, or you could even throw Al Horford into the conversation if you found something workable.



Honestly after Hibbert poor play during the playoffs I'm not really sure he's the guy. Monroe may be a better fit. JMO.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Porn Player said:


> The Celtics were never going to compete anyway.
> 
> This year is all about watching Smart, Young and others grow.
> 
> You really need to flip Rondo into some youth/picks.



I didn't mean a wasted season for the Celtics, I pretty much meant a wasted season for the entire league if Love joins the Cavs. Because like I said, with LeBron, Irving & Love that's better then anything Miami ever put on the floor. And pretty much makes them a lock to go to the finals. Again, JMO.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Honestly after Hibbert poor play during the playoffs I'm not really sure he's the guy. Monroe may be a better fit. JMO.


The one thing Hibbert does really well - protect the rim - is one of the things that Boston has absolutely no answer for right now. My hope is that between Stevens' coaching and reuniting with his college buddy Jeff Green the sometimes-mentally-fragile Hibbert gets his head right and looks more like the top-notch defender who scores and rebounds passably well and less like an enormous stiff. Monroe doesn't block shots nearly as well, but he's the better rebounder and general offensive player, so I could live with him as well. He passes well for a big man, which would be important in any trade that sends out the Celtics' primary distributor.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Rick2583 said:


> I didn't mean a wasted season for the Celtics, I pretty much meant a wasted season for the entire league if Love joins the Cavs. Because like I said, with LeBron, Irving & Love that's better then anything Miami ever put on the floor. And pretty much makes them a lock to go to the finals. Again, JMO.


There is a reason they play the games. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think a Stuckey/Monroe for Rondo sign-and-trade just might make some sense for both teams.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> I think a Stuckey/Monroe for Rondo sign-and-trade just might make some sense for both teams.



I could live with that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

For those wondering, Stuckey and Rondo are the same age.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> For those wondering, Stuckey and Rondo are the same age.




Why am I not seeing Stuckey on this roster? Did I miss something?



http://hoopshype.com/salaries/detroit.htm


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I think a Stuckey/Monroe for Rondo sign-and-trade just might make some sense for both teams.


I don't think Stuckey really does anything for a C's team that already employs Marcuses Smart and Thornton as well as Avery Bradley. Seeing as Monroe may still command a mini-max contract, I'd rather they took back Joel Anthony's contract/roster spot then Boston sign Stuckey to a new deal when they're already at 17 players.

EDIT:


Rick2583 said:


> Why am I not seeing Stuckey on this roster? Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/salaries/detroit.htm


Stuckey's a free agent. He'd have to be signed to a new deal in any trade with Detroit, which isn't something I'm interested in doing. Plus, the Pistons may have already renounced his Bird Rights, which would limit their ability to offer him a realistic contract, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> I don't think Stuckey really does anything for a C's team that already employs Marcuses Smart and Thornton as well as Avery Bradley. Seeing as Monroe may still command a mini-max contract, I'd rather they took back Joel Anthony's contract/roster spot then Boston sign Stuckey to a new deal when they're already at 17 players.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Stuckey's a free agent. He'd have to be signed to a new deal in any trade with Detroit, which isn't something I'm interested in doing. Plus, the Pistons may have already renounced his Bird Rights, which would limit their ability to offer him a realistic contract, but I'm not sure.



Got ya Bogg, thanks for the update.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Got ya Bogg, thanks for the update.


Yup. Like I said, I'd rather they take back an unwanted contract as part of the trade, which would help make it a little more palatable as well. Obviously in an ideal world they'd take back Gerald Wallace (and in fact, I'd definitely pay attention if they would include a Jennings-Wallace swap) but that's probably asking for a good deal too much. I think I just want Hibbert though, if possible.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Yup. Like I said, I'd rather they take back an unwanted contract as part of the trade, which would help make it a little more palatable as well. Obviously in an ideal world they'd take back Gerald Wallace (and in fact, I'd definitely pay attention if they would include a Jennings-Wallace swap) but that's probably asking for a good deal too much. I think I just want Hibbert though, if possible.



Bird knows the value of a good big man that could close up the middle so for that reason I just don't see Hibbert going anywhere right now. And as far as Wallace right now I'd even take a future #1 pick just to unload him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Bird knows the value of a good big man that could close up the middle so for that reason I just don't see Hibbert going anywhere right now. And as far as Wallace right now I'd even take a future #1 pick just to unload him.


If you got Indiana a stop-gap center for the interim Bird may look into a Rondo trade. I'm not sure If I posted this earlier in the thread, but if Lance Stephenson is going to sign a bigger free-agent deal somewhere else, like Charlotte, you could turn it into a trade that gets Indy something like. Something like Rondo and Kendrick Perkins to Indiana, Hibbert to Boston, Stephenson on a sign-and-trade to Charlotte, and OKC getting a trade exception and cap relief (maybe Vitor Faverani or a second-round pick for playing ball). Boston even has Bogans' non-guaranteed deal to eat a contract or two for Indiana to grease the wheels. I mean, it's not something I'm _positive_ Indiana would look at, but if they're losing Lance for nothing anyway they might at least look at Rondo/Perkins for Hibbert, no? @R-Star, @Knick Killer, am I wildly off-base here or just being a little bit of a homer?

Also, I assume you mean you'd give up a first to unload Wallace, but I don't think it's necessary. Boston won't be able to do anything the cap space even if they could find a taker, and next season he's a big expiring contract that they can use in potential trades for highly-paid stars. Gerald's just kind of a contract you have to wait out at this point.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> If you got Indiana a stop-gap center for the interim Bird may look into a Rondo trade. I'm not sure If I posted this earlier in the thread, but if Lance Stephenson is going to sign a bigger free-agent deal somewhere else, like Charlotte, you could turn it into a trade that gets Indy something like. Something like Rondo and Kendrick Perkins to Indiana, Hibbert to Boston, Stephenson on a sign-and-trade to Charlotte, and OKC getting a trade exception and cap relief (maybe Vitor Faverani or a second-round pick for playing ball). Boston even has Bogans' non-guaranteed deal to eat a contract or two for Indiana to grease the wheels. I mean, it's not something I'm _positive_ Indiana would look at, but if they're losing Lance for nothing anyway they might at least look at Rondo/Perkins for Hibbert, no? @R-Star, @Knick Killer, am I wildly off-base here or just being a little bit of a homer?
> 
> Also, I assume you mean you'd give up a first to unload Wallace, but I don't think it's necessary. Boston won't be able to do anything the cap space even if they could find a taker, and next season he's a big expiring contract that they can use in potential trades for highly-paid stars. Gerald's just kind of a contract you have to wait out at this point.




If the price were right, would you take a flyer on Bynum? He's looking for a team so maybe an invite wouldn't be out of the question. It just might be worth a look-see with really nothing to lose.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> If you got Indiana a stop-gap center for the interim Bird may look into a Rondo trade. I'm not sure If I posted this earlier in the thread, but if Lance Stephenson is going to sign a bigger free-agent deal somewhere else, like Charlotte, you could turn it into a trade that gets Indy something like. Something like Rondo and Kendrick Perkins to Indiana, Hibbert to Boston, Stephenson on a sign-and-trade to Charlotte, and OKC getting a trade exception and cap relief (maybe Vitor Faverani or a second-round pick for playing ball). Boston even has Bogans' non-guaranteed deal to eat a contract or two for Indiana to grease the wheels. I mean, it's not something I'm _positive_ Indiana would look at, but if they're losing Lance for nothing anyway they might at least look at Rondo/Perkins for Hibbert, no? @R-Star, @Knick Killer, am I wildly off-base here or just being a little bit of a homer?
> 
> Also, I assume you mean you'd give up a first to unload Wallace, but I don't think it's necessary. Boston won't be able to do anything the cap space even if they could find a taker, and next season he's a big expiring contract that they can use in potential trades for highly-paid stars. Gerald's just kind of a contract you have to wait out at this point.


I'm probably Hibberts biggest fan and I'd strongly consider that deal. Perkins though? Yeesh, that would be a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> If the price were right, would you take a flyer on Bynum? He's looking for a team so maybe an invite wouldn't be out of the question. It just might be worth a look-see with really nothing to lose.


No. Bynum's beyond done, and at best he's an occasional locker-room distraction. I'd rather give up value to trade for JaVale McGee than take a flier on Bynum. 



R-Star said:


> I'm probably Hibberts biggest fan and I'd strongly consider that deal. Perkins though? Yeesh, that would be a tough pill to swallow.


I mean, it doesn't need to be Perkins, I just don't see how Indiana can afford to trade away Hibbert without getting at least a rotation big in return, and Perkins is at least a useful defensive roleplayer (plus one of the-sometimes-difficult-to-deal-with Rondo's better friends) that I could picture being available for nearly-free. I suppose getting Tyler Zeller off the Cavs actually makes it possible to do that without including Perkins or a Lance S+T, once he's eligible to be thrown in multi-player trades again, and I would have brought it up the first time around if I hadn't forgotten he's now on the team. Maybe Rondo/Zeller for Hibbert and a pick or two?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> No. Bynum's beyond done, and at best he's an occasional locker-room distraction. I'd rather give up value to trade for JaVale McGee than take a flier on Bynum.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it doesn't need to be Perkins, I just don't see how Indiana can afford to trade away Hibbert without getting at least a rotation big in return, and Perkins is at least a useful defensive roleplayer (plus one of the-sometimes-difficult-to-deal-with Rondo's better friends) that I could picture being available for nearly-free. I suppose getting Tyler Zeller off the Cavs actually makes it possible to do that without including Perkins or a Lance S+T, once he's eligible to be thrown in multi-player trades again, and I would have brought it up the first time around if I hadn't forgotten he's now on the team. Maybe Rondo/Zeller for Hibbert and a pick or two?


I'd have to consider it to be sure. My only fear is that Vogel wouldn't use Rondo correctly. He doesn't let point guards actually bring the ball up and set up plays it seems.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Brooklyn is going to be legendarily bad when you get their pick in 2016. Boston is going to be able to grab some free agents next year and go into 2015-2016 working themselves into a respectable playoff team and destination for free agents on top of having potentially the #1 pick in the draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'd have to consider it to be sure. My only fear is that Vogel wouldn't use Rondo correctly. He doesn't let point guards actually bring the ball up and set up plays it seems.


The pace of that Indiana offense would definitely have to increase if they grabbed Rondo. DWest has proven to be a great secondary trailer. I just wonder what their wing options will look like if they don't bring back Lance.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Brooklyn is going to be legendarily bad when you get their pick in 2016. Boston is going to be able to grab some free agents next year and go into 2015-2016 working themselves into a respectable playoff team and destination for free agents on top of having potentially the #1 pick in the draft.


Agreed, I feel like now that it appears there isn't going to be a one-year turnaround in the form of a Carmelo/Love offseason, the plan should be more of a medium/long-term rebuild with just the kind of "one more lottery year, free agency splurgein 2015, Brooklyn lottery picks to cap it off" roadmap that you laid out. It'll take a little bit of patience sitting through one or two more bad years, but it's got a good chance of working if Ainge executes it properly. Plus, with Smart and Young on board, there are at least some high-ceiling young guys to root for individually now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Agreed, I feel like now that it appears there isn't going to be a one-year turnaround in the form of a Carmelo/Love offseason, the plan should be more of a medium/long-term rebuild with just the kind of "one more lottery year, free agency splurgein 2015, Brooklyn lottery picks to cap it off" roadmap that you laid out. It'll take a little bit of patience sitting through one or two more bad years, but it's got a good chance of working if Ainge executes it properly. Plus, with Smart and Young on board, there are at least some high-ceiling young guys to root for individually now.


I really hope they move Rondo and turn the keys over to Smart before the start of this season. Smart/Bradley has the potential to be a devastating defensive backcourt. Why couldn't they be this year's Suns? If Phoenix can get their winning ways started with a solid Luis Scola trade, why can't the Celtics become immediately feisty with a solid return on Rondo?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I really hope they move Rondo and turn the keys over to Smart before the start of this season. Smart/Bradley has the potential to be a devastating defensive backcourt. Why couldn't they be this year's Suns? If Phoenix can get their winning ways started with a solid Luis Scola trade, why can't the Celtics become immediately feisty with a solid return on Rondo?


I think a bunch of things would have to fall just right for that to happen, and I'd almost rather have one more year of getting a high pick before a breakout season. Bradley would have to stay healthy (more of a stretch than it sounds) and maintain his above-average shooting from three, Smart would have to come out of the gate gangbusters (possible, I suppose), Jeff Green would have to look at Parsons/Hayward getting $15 million a year and have a "why not me?" contract season, and they'd have to get a solid defensive big for Rondo as they're currently a miserable interior defense team. It's a longshot, but a Hibbert trade a boatload of luck makes it at least theoretically plausible.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I think a bunch of things would have to fall just right for that to happen, and I'd almost rather have one more year of getting a high pick before a breakout season. Bradley would have to stay healthy (more of a stretch than it sounds) and maintain his above-average shooting from three, Smart would have to come out of the gate gangbusters (possible, I suppose), Jeff Green would have to look at Parsons/Hayward getting $15 million a year and have a "why not me?" contract season, and they'd have to get a solid defensive big for Rondo as they're currently a miserable interior defense team. It's a longshot, but a Hibbert trade a boatload of luck makes it at least theoretically plausible.


The East is going to be deeper this season, so I'm not saying they'll make the playoffs. I just think a 35-39 win season is not out of the question with great coaching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope it's a wasted season for the Celtics. 

#Trolling


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On a serious note, Love joining the Cavs guarantees them nothing.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> The East is going to be deeper this season, so I'm not saying they'll make the playoffs. I just think a 35-39 win season is not out of the question with great coaching.




I also think that with a consistant 30-35 MPG Sullinger could have a breakout season. I'm talking 16-17 PPG & 10 RPG.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I also think that the Celtics will very likely add Evan Turner this offseason. That's an Ainge-type move with upside and little risk. I still don't know if that will be good or bad for their chances of winning games next year.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Basel said:


> On a serious note, Love joining the Cavs guarantees them nothing.



Of course there's no guarantees but like I said,.............

LeBron is Lebron
Irving is a younger healthier version of Wade and,
Love is *MUCH* better then Bosh.

That would be a pretty tough team to beat. JMO.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> The East is going to be deeper this season, so I'm not saying they'll make the playoffs. I just think a 35-39 win season is not out of the question with great coaching.


Oh, well, if all we're talking about is winning 30-something games in the East, as opposed to being within shouting distance of 50 wins, I'll just take the high draft pick. I agree that being less under-.500 than last year is entirely possible, though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> Of course there's no guarantees but like I said,.............
> 
> LeBron is Lebron
> Irving is a younger healthier version of Wade and,
> ...


They'd be much better off with Monroe than Love. As a Celtics' fan I am happy to see the Cavs sacrifice LeBron's offense for Love's.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Bogg said:


> If you got Indiana a stop-gap center for the interim Bird may look into a Rondo trade. I'm not sure If I posted this earlier in the thread, but if Lance Stephenson is going to sign a bigger free-agent deal somewhere else, like Charlotte, you could turn it into a trade that gets Indy something like. Something like Rondo and Kendrick Perkins to Indiana, Hibbert to Boston, Stephenson on a sign-and-trade to Charlotte, and OKC getting a trade exception and cap relief (maybe Vitor Faverani or a second-round pick for playing ball). Boston even has Bogans' non-guaranteed deal to eat a contract or two for Indiana to grease the wheels. I mean, it's not something I'm _positive_ Indiana would look at, but if they're losing Lance for nothing anyway they might at least look at Rondo/Perkins for Hibbert, no? @R-Star, @Knick Killer, am I wildly off-base here or just being a little bit of a homer?
> 
> Also, I assume you mean you'd give up a first to unload Wallace, but I don't think it's necessary. Boston won't be able to do anything the cap space even if they could find a taker, and next season he's a big expiring contract that they can use in potential trades for highly-paid stars. Gerald's just kind of a contract you have to wait out at this point.


Losing Stephenson and Hibbert to bring in Rondo does not interest me whatsoever. I would gladly swap one of them for him, but if we gotta lose both to make it happen I don't really see how that makes us a better team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Knick Killer said:


> Losing Stephenson and Hibbert to bring in Rondo does not interest me whatsoever. I would gladly swap one of them for him, but if we gotta lose both to make it happen I don't really see how that makes us a better team.


Well, the important part there was the requirement that some other team had agreed to pay Lance more than Indiana would, meaning he was leaving anyway, turning the trade into Hibbert for Rondo and Perkins with Lance technically included to satisfy CBA requirements. However, R-star and I discussed it some after that post and I realized that I had completely forgotten that Tyler Zeller is on the Celtics roster now. Hibbert and a future first for Rondo/Zeller works financially, removes any requirement that the trade turn into some tricky four-teamer, and accomplishes the same thing for Boston anyway. How do you feel about that slimmed down version of the trade?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Bogg said:


> Well, the important part there was the requirement that some other team had agreed to pay Lance more than Indiana would, meaning he was leaving anyway, turning the trade into Hibbert for Rondo and Perkins with Lance technically included to satisfy CBA requirements. However, R-star and I discussed it some after that post and I realized that I had completely forgotten that Tyler Zeller is on the Celtics roster now. Hibbert and a future first for Rondo/Zeller works financially, removes any requirement that the trade turn into some tricky four-teamer, and accomplishes the same thing for Boston anyway. How do you feel about that slimmed down version of the trade?


I'd pull the trigger on that for sure but I would still want to find a way to keep Lance at the same time. Rondo-Lance-George-West is a great core.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Knick Killer said:


> I'd pull the trigger on that for sure but I would still want to find a way to keep Lance at the same time. Rondo-Lance-George-West is a great core.


Well, Rondo/Zeller make roughly the same amount of money as Hibbert, so it shouldn't affect Indy's ability to retain Lance much. I mean, I don't think Indiana wants to salary-dump George Hill (he's still a useful player), but Boston _does_ have the non-guaranteed contracts to take him back if the Pacers wanted to do that for some reason. Rondo/Zeller/Bogans/Babb/Johnson for Hibbert and Hill works financially and frees up a ton of money for Lance and a mid-level kind of guy if that's what the Pacers wanted (and I don't think it is), but Ainge probably wants a pick or two as well to take on Hill's deal, which might be a deal-killer.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Well, Rondo/Zeller make roughly the same amount of money as Hibbert, so it shouldn't affect Indy's ability to retain Lance much. I mean, I don't think Indiana wants to salary-dump George Hill (he's still a useful player), but Boston _does_ have the non-guaranteed contracts to take him back if the Pacers wanted to do that for some reason. Rondo/Zeller/Bogans/Babb/Johnson for Hibbert and Hill works financially and frees up a ton of money for Lance and a mid-level kind of guy if that's what the Pacers wanted (and I don't think it is), but Ainge probably wants a pick or two as well to take on Hill's deal, which might be a deal-killer.




This all sounds good but I wish there were a way where we could also find a taker for Wallace, even if it meant paying a portion of his salary


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> This all sounds good but I wish there were a way where we could also find a taker for Wallace, even if it meant paying a portion of his salary


There's no way to pay a portion of a guy's salary in exchange for another team taking him on like there is in baseball. Wallace is just around for another year at the minimum. The less time you spend thinking about the cap space he takes up the better, because there's a reason Boston got paid to take him on. Same with Marcus Thornton.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I also think that the Celtics will very likely add Evan Turner this offseason. That's an Ainge-type move with upside and little risk. I still don't know if that will be good or bad for their chances of winning games next year.


Looks like this is finalized.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491329495417094144


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> Looks like this is finalized.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491329495417094144



What are the Celtics giving up?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rick2583 said:


> What are the Celtics giving up?


Nothing. I believe his cap hold was renounced. He was an UFA. They are reportedly paying him half their MLE.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> Nothing. I believe his cap hold was renounced. He was an UFA. They are reportedly paying him half their MLE.


 A SG & small forward where we seem to have a bit of a log jam. Kind of makes me wonder if Ainge only got him to use as trade bait.

I wouldn't mind have someone like Ray Allen coming off the bench if he'll take the minimum. But it looks like LeBron is trying to get all the roll players from Miami onto his current team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> A SG & small forward where we seem to have a bit of a log jam. Kind of makes me wonder if Ainge only got him to use as trade bait.
> 
> I wouldn't mind have someone like Ray Allen coming off the bench if he'll take the minimum. But it looks like LeBron is trying to get all the roll players from Miami onto his current team.


I don't think there's any series of events that ends with Ray Allen back in Boston this year. As far as Evan Turner goes - might as well. Sounds like he's coming fairly cheap and Boston doesn't have so much talent that taking a swing on a reclamation project has any potential downside. It's so late in free agency it's not even like you're missing out on other guys by taking him.


----------

